
AI Creates Fake Obama - guiambros
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/robotics/artificial-intelligence/ai-creates-fake-obama
======
guiambros
Here's the original paper [1]. The results are pretty amazing.

[1]
[http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/AudioToObama/siggrap...](http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/AudioToObama/siggraph17_obama.pdf)

